# "Sing for the Cure"



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I live in a mid-size city with a metro area of about 600k. As such, our opera scene tends to consist of one local production and 2 touring productions per season. Our local production this season is something called "Sing for the Cure", a song cycle about breast cancer.

Anyone familiar with this work? I'm guessing it will be precisely as good as one would expect. Don't get me wrong, I'm all in favor of curing cancer, but it's really disappointing to me that of the three productions this season, one is likely to be rather unrewarding. If anyone here has seen or listened to this work and can vouch for it, I suppose I can be persuaded otherwise.

Ah well, at least I have Madama Butterfly and Don Giovanni to look forward to, not to mention the Met Live in HD broadcasts.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Sounds much like Opera Idaho from Boise....But, if the tunes are good and the voices are 'passable' I could probably enjoy it. If it were not for the music, I could gladly skip any and all operas. Most operas are morbid, immoral, vulgar or silly to me.......but I love the music.


----------

